# Croatia joins the EU



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Today 1st July Croatia joined the EU. Not sure what difference this will make to touring the country though.

There's still the problem of the "Neum Corridor" if one wants to visit Dubrovnik without using the island ferries.

Don


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Don; the insurers seem to have added Croatia to their list of covered countries (EU + EEA + Croatia?) for some time now. For those travelling soon it would still be worth checking that their insurers actually cover them for Croatia.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

So is it euros now and not Kuna?

peedee


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

peedee said:


> So is it euros now and not Kuna?
> 
> peedee


They are still some way off joining the Euro although they want to.

Dick


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Safeguard still issue green card for Croatia despite them joining EU.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I still do not understand why these ex soviet ( for want of a better word) nations fight for independance to give it up to join another similar club. Dictated to by unelected clowns.

Unless of course it is to export their unemployment.
Dave p


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I still do not understand why these ex soviet ( for want of a better word) nations fight for independance to give it up to join another similar club. Dictated to by unelected clowns.
> 
> Unless of course it is to export their unemployment.
> Dave p


You have hit it on the head- i wonder how many are learning to say "you give me benifits" in English


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Gosh Nigel has been busy. I've just googled Farage+Croatia and there are 10 pages! Just like to say other opinions are available  

Dick


----------



## tony_g (Sep 13, 2010)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I still do not understand why these ex soviet ( for want of a better word) nations fight for independance to give it up to join another similar club. Dictated to by unelected clowns.
> 
> Unless of course it is to export their unemployment.
> Dave p


For the record, as part of the 'former Yugoslavia', Croatia is not ex-Soviet.
Tito resisted alignment with the Soviet bloc/Warsaw Pact countries. A fact recognised post WWII by the US in providing Marshall Aid for postwar reconstruction to Yugoslavia, the only communist state to receive it. Strategically expedient, maybe, but highly significant in the days of Cold War.


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome back Dave from your Gap.
Obviously you took the advice of your friends.
Ian


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_g said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > I still do not understand why these ex soviet ( for want of a better word) nations fight for independance to give it up to join another similar club. Dictated to by unelected clowns.
> ...


I did say "for want of a better word". Croatia was part of a larger nation. Is that better. The principle is the same . They wanted freedom to govern themselves.
The falling down juice had got to me.

Ian GAP years begins end of this month. :wink: 
DAve


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

Croatia still Kuna as said here - but EU membership will allow normal insurance to operate.

Caravanguard will do the difficult double - that being - Euro Breakdown over 3.5 Ton and issue green cards for Bosnia and other non EU Eurpoean Countries - negating the need for border insurance which feels dodgy and expensive.

Motorhome facts insurance whilst good value does not do Bosnia as the risk underwriter Aviva will not put it on risk - this is despite Motorhome facts telling people like me on the phone at the point of purchase that they do it- on a 3rd party basis. Ask for a letter and they will tell you the truth - they dont.

Just had the refund my insurance (prorater) having been misold and set up with Caravan Gauard - green cards £26 per country and option in unlimited size breakdown.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> ...................
> 
> Unless of course it is to export their unemployment.
> Dave p


I only read this topic to see how long it would take for that or something similar to be posted.

Actually by current European standards unemployment in Croatia isn't particularly high.

Not to worry about them exporting their unemployed though because if they follow the British model their unemployed will stay at home in their beds won't they?

What we may see is a few enterprising people moving to other European countries to find better jobs and lives for themselves. It's rarely the hard core unemployed who do that no matter where they are from, Alan.


----------

